
A quick look at Dropbox’s new Datastore API - jstedfast
http://xamar.in/r/dropbox-datastore
======
daniel_levine
I'm blown away by how fast you all were able to do this. Let us know if we can
be helpful@

~~~
pspeter3
I've been using it so far on the JavaScript side and it's been awesome. This
library is fantastic.

------
cheez
I thought they didn't have a C# SDK. Is it possible to use this from C++ via
REST or something?

~~~
daniel_levine
We have SDKs for Android, iOS and Javascript. The Xamarin guys built a
wrapper!

~~~
cheez
Thanks. So... No love for C++ eh

------
pushpins
Does it require each user to log-in to a Dropbox account?

~~~
daniel_levine
Currently, yes

